# charge speed search



## burnsauto (Jan 5, 2005)

alright, im planning a s13.5 conversion and im looking around for a website that sells charge speed body kits, so far all ive come up with is what enjuku racing has, but i really done like the vents on all the fenders they sell. If anyone could point me in the right direction to finding the kit i have in mind i would appreciate it very much so.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

try www.intensepower.com 
they have alot of charge speed parts, maybe they can order it for you if its not on their site.


----------

